# 2011 Hyundai Elantra.......FYI....



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

That seems to mirror others I have seen and heard. I am impressed with Hyundai's engines of late. Their design language I really can't get myself to like.

If I didn't have a family the Genesis Coupe turbo would have been on my list.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Where does Hyundai's reliability rank with other manufacturers?


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah it gets better fuel economy than the Cruze, that is because the Cruze weighs more, and consequently feels more solid as well. I like how my Cruze handles thanks to the z-link suspension, I like how it feels, I like how it's quiet, I like that it has 10 airbags and I like it's styling.

The Elantra's styling looks good as well, but I still prefer my Cruze, and not just because I own it.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*The mpg comparison.....*



jaygeo1 said:


> Came across this review. Check out the* "real world" mpg* experienced by the reviewer. Rated EPA at *29 *city /* 40* highway, with _either_ trans. Comparison remarks made concerning Cruze & Ford. Interesting...
> 
> 
> Review: 2011 Hyundai Elantra | The Truth About Cars


IMO, concerning the mpg numbers, the Elantra is rated at 29/40 mpg, yet the real world numbers observed by the reviewer are very similar to the Cruze figures for the mixed driving. The highway number is higher, but it is rated at 40. Overall, this review shows the Cruze is doing well against the _*newest*_ competition from Hyundai _and_ Ford. The comparisons are off and running and the continuing improvements by all the brands will raise the standards of the compact/midsize car forever.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm debating to go with either the Cruze or the Elantra. My question is why get a Cruze when you can get an Elantra with all the bells and whistles like a Cruze spec'd the same and it's $1500 cheaper?


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

bojangles said:


> I'm debating to go with either the Cruze or the Elantra. My question is why get a Cruze when you can get an Elantra with all the bells and whistles like a Cruze spec'd the same and it's $1500 cheaper?


 This is where you need to sit in each and test drive each to know.


----------



## GM Fan (Dec 14, 2010)

bojangles said:


> I'm debating to go with either the Cruze or the Elantra. My question is why get a Cruze when you can get an Elantra with all the bells and whistles like a Cruze spec'd the same and it's $1500 cheaper?


 If you haven't driven them both, please do so. The road noise coming up from the floor boards on the Elantra is pretty high. One of the things, among many that I like about the Cruze is that it is very quite. The interior materials that are used in the Cruze look and feel very high end as well. Last to consider is the safety that was engineered into the Cruze. Someone mentioned it above, 10 Airbags!


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

I gotta say, the '11 Elantra looks nice inside and out. Certainly better than previous Hyundais, which IMO looked outright ugly.

However, I've ever seen a Hynudai yet that endures for very long. They usually decay into a decrepit state pretty fast, and the best you can hope for is that they linger for a while in that state.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

I've done extensive research on the Chrysler "world engine" 2.4L 4 cyl. Why? I ownd a 2010 Jeep Patriot with this engine and the CVT. From what I've seen, this engine was "co-developed" and is in production with Chrysler, Hyundai and Mitsubishi vehicles. As such, this is the 2.4 the Sonata has. All the reviews call it "coarse", which , it can be. But, it is a bad ass little engine that consistently gets me 25 mpg overall in my "box" form. To me, it is every bit as good, if not better, than the 1.4 in my Cruze.


----------



## Mahty (Nov 23, 2010)

Iv'e driven the Alantra and I'll take my quiet; road-hugging great styling Cruze I have gotten up to 41mpg+ down in Florida. I for one love my Cruze


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I just got news that here in Canada the new Elantra is selling like hotcakes. I don't have any numbers for the Cruze, but it's the #1 seller already and has had little to no advertising really.

Hyundai Elantra, Canada’s Best Selling Car? | AutoGuide.com News


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Where are they built/assembled?


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

bojangles said:


> I just got news that here in Canada the new Elantra is selling like hotcakes. I don't have any numbers for the Cruze, but it's the #1 seller already and has had little to no advertising really.
> 
> Hyundai Elantra, Canada’s Best Selling Car? | AutoGuide.com News


I have been told from inside sources that the Cruze is selling much better in CA than US. One dealer back in November sold about 20 in one day. Because of fuel costs in CA, they resemble more a European market than they do a US market - preference is compact, and if there is a compact loaded with goodies, all the better.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

bojangles said:


> I just got news that here in Canada the new Elantra is selling like hotcakes. I don't have any numbers for the Cruze, but it's the #1 seller already and has had little to no advertising really.
> 
> Hyundai Elantra, Canada’s Best Selling Car? | AutoGuide.com News


EDIT: This doesn't change the fact that I still like the Cruze, but I definitely have to test drive an Elantra before buying any new car.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

SilverCruzer said:


> I have been told from inside sources that the Cruze is selling much better in CA than US.



Actually, the Cruze isn't such a slouch in the US either.

WKSU News: Ohio-built Cruze sales exceed expectations


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

Elantra 40 MPG?


----------



## Yama1yzf (Feb 13, 2011)

New to the forum but I bought an '11 Elantra about a month ago and I am picking up a Cruze LTZ tomorrow night and giving the Elantra to my wife. Biggest reason is NVH. The Elantra is a very light car and to keep the weight down I think they skimped a bit too much on the smaller details. When you do a basic comparison of what features I need / want in a car the only thing I would add to the base LTZ would be a sunroof. which brings the price to $23,545 w/ freight. The Elantra limited is $20,800. So there is a $2700 difference. But what you don't get with the Elantra is:

- Traction Control
- Remote Start
- Power Seat
- Auto Climate control
- 18" wheels
- Performance tuned suspension
- On Star
- 10 Airbags
- Auto Dim rearview mirror

You can debate whether these features are important to you or not. Many if not all are important to me, especially the remote start. And you can't really put a price on the overall feeling of solidity and quietness that the Cruze has. While it results in a heavier vehicle it pays you back in comfort and handling performance. The Elantra is a huge step up from the previous years and is a very good looking car but it is not the hands down value that some folks on boards around the net are saying.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Had an 06 Hyundai Sonata that I traded for the 07 GTP it was a great car as far as I was concerned. It was the 2.4L. Like someone said above it was kinda coarse however it worked just fine for what it was meant for. Daily driving. Hyundai's line of "top tier" engines are I believe mitsubishi motors. The 2.0T out of the Genesis Coupe and new Sonata Turbo are variants of the Mitsu Evolution line of turbo 2.0's. I traded it in mearly for more power and better comforts. I also got close to 10K trade in for it which made getting the heated leather interior and 252hp LY7 a much easier decision to make. Hyundai has come along way and my experience with the Sonata was a good one. I would not rule them out in my future new vehicle purchases. Their reliability was great as well as my dealer experience (obviously dealers are hit or miss). They also have their own designs now which may push some away but atleast it's finally their own.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

scaredpoet said:


> Actually, the Cruze isn't such a slouch in the US either.
> 
> WKSU News: Ohio-built Cruze sales exceed expectations


Yep- almost 14,000 Cruzes sold in January! Way more than the Cobalt ever sold during the same time period!


----------



## Yama1yzf (Feb 13, 2011)

Yama1yzf said:


> New to the forum but I bought an '11 Elantra about a month ago and I am picking up a Cruze LTZ tomorrow night and giving the Elantra to my wife. Biggest reason is NVH. The Elantra is a very light car and to keep the weight down I think they skimped a bit too much on the smaller details. When you do a basic comparison of what features I need / want in a car the only thing I would add to the base LTZ would be a sunroof. which brings the price to $23,545 w/ freight. The Elantra limited is $20,800. So there is a $2700 difference. But what you don't get with the Elantra is:
> 
> - Traction Control
> - Remote Start
> ...


And I forgot to mention Auto Headlights.....the Elantra Limited doesn't have them.


----------



## Zenman (Feb 13, 2011)

I've test driven both the cruze and the elantra. I found the elantra to be quiet like the cruze. And I like the elantra's looks both interior and exterior as well as all the features not to mention the better price, warranty and mileage. But the big deal breaker for me and why I'm going to have to go with a different car (most likely the cruze ltz!) is the steering and handling. The steering is too loose and made me feel kind of disconnected from the road and the rest of the car. The cruze made me feel way more connected to the road and man it takes turns well. I also like the low end turbo boost. The elantra has more horsepower but it doesn't really feel that way. 

One thing that really bums me out about the cruze are the electronic display screens. They make the car look really dated! I might have to go with the navigation feature just to get a nicer looking display there above the radio. Ouch, that's going to be expensive. 

Note: I didn't drive either on the freeway.


----------



## Yama1yzf (Feb 13, 2011)

Zenman said:


> I've test driven both the cruze and the elantra. I found the elantra to be quiet like the cruze. And I like the elantra's looks both interior and exterior as well as all the features not to mention the better price, warranty and mileage. But the big deal breaker for me and why I'm going to have to go with a different car (most likely the cruze ltz!) is the steering and handling. The steering is too loose and made me feel kind of disconnected from the road and the rest of the car. The cruze made me feel way more connected to the road and man it takes turns well. I also like the low end turbo boost. The elantra has more horsepower but it doesn't really feel that way.
> 
> One thing that really bums me out about the cruze are the electronic display screens. They make the car look really dated! I might have to go with the navigation feature just to get a nicer looking display there above the radio. Ouch, that's going to be expensive.
> 
> Note: I didn't drive either on the freeway.


Surprised at that....I drive an Elantra every day and I found the Cruze to be much quieter and less busy. And the price differential is there but look at all the features that are missing that I pointed out. And there is the parking assist feature I forgot as well. It sounds like you made a decision to go with the Cruze anyway so a moot point. I would be happy driving either one but some of the missing features in the Elantra bug me.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

"The cruze made me feel way more connected to the road and man it takes turns well. I also like the low end turbo boost. The elantra has more horsepower but it doesn't really feel that way. "

that is exactly how I felt after driving the cruze. the minute you sit in one at the driver's seat it definitely doesn't feel like a sedan in my opinion. the way it handles it big for me along with the gas mileage. 

there is a lot of safety in accidence avoidance. and I feel I can avoid a lot in the cruze.


----------



## Zenman (Feb 13, 2011)

Yama1yzf said:


> Surprised at that....I drive an Elantra every day and I found the Cruze to be much quieter and less busy. And the price differential is there but look at all the features that are missing that I pointed out. And there is the parking assist feature I forgot as well. It sounds like you made a decision to go with the Cruze anyway so a moot point. I would be happy driving either one but some of the missing features in the Elantra bug me.


Yea, many of the features you mentioned are great. But you can get an elantra with lots of great features INCLUDING navigation for several thousand less than a cruze similarly loaded. 

The Onstar and auto dimming rear view mirror aren't too important to me. Btw, I have a question about the remote start: Can you leave the key in your pocket and have the door unlock when you touch the handle? And does it have a way to start the car without taking the key out of your pocket once you're in the car? I think the elantra has this feature available. (push button start) My Dad had it on his lexus and it was great never having to deal with keys! From what I understand you need to use your cell phone for the remote start to work. It's a great feature if you live in snow country and park your car outside of an enclosed area (on your driveway) but in San Francisco it's basically a worthless feature. 

I know it sounds like I'm favoring the elantra but again, I've decided to get something else, 90% sure it will be the cruze rs ltz! (I need one more test drive!)


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

The Cruze cannot go keyless, unfortunately. What you do is remote start your car from inside. You use the keyfob to remote start, or you can use your smartphone if you want to be fancy, or are out of range of the keyfob. The remote start sequence makes sure the doors are locked before starting. So when you get to your vehicle, you unlock the doors via the keyfob and get in. At that point you do have to insert the key into the ignition in order to fully activate the car. It is not as nice as the prox sensor systems, and I wish we had that....

The nav system is overpriced, IMO. I couldnt get my head around the premium for it even though I wanted the nicer screen.

Give Onstar a chance, I think you will really like it. Fortunately the car comes with 6 mo free for you to decide if it is value added for you. The smartphone app is cool so you can check certain details like oil life, tire pressure, fuel left, from anywhere. The auto emergency response is a great safety feature too, that you will HOPEFULLY never need. I still prefer my Garmin to the turn by turn directions, but they arent bad. The live telematics and vehicle diagnostics are handy too.
Theres no doubt the Elantra is a player in the class and is a solid value, definitely worth looking at.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

They Elantra is based on the Kia Forte correct? Or is it a new platform?


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

I just saw something funny in relation to the Elantra and Cruze.











Clearly the message in the image i posted above is directed towards Chevrolet and it's sad but true. Chevrolet does charge more for a more fuel efficient model, the Cruze Eco. But then again it all depends what goes into both vehicles to justify the prices. Maybe we will have a better look into both of these models when they both come out.

I think it's safe to say the Elantra vs Cruze Eco war has started.


----------



## Yama1yzf (Feb 13, 2011)

Zenman said:


> Yea, many of the features you mentioned are great. But you can get an elantra with lots of great features INCLUDING navigation for several thousand less than a cruze similarly loaded.
> 
> The Onstar and auto dimming rear view mirror aren't too important to me. Btw, I have a question about the remote start: Can you leave the key in your pocket and have the door unlock when you touch the handle? And does it have a way to start the car without taking the key out of your pocket once you're in the car? I think the elantra has this feature available. (push button start) My Dad had it on his lexus and it was great never having to deal with keys! From what I understand you need to use your cell phone for the remote start to work. It's a great feature if you live in snow country and park your car outside of an enclosed area (on your driveway) but in San Francisco it's basically a worthless feature.
> 
> I know it sounds like I'm favoring the elantra but again, I've decided to get something else, 90% sure it will be the cruze rs ltz! (I need one more test drive!)


The Elantra does have a push start and a proximity key (in a $1995 option pkg)....I had the push start in my Genesis and what I absolutely hated about it was that the ACC position would not power the Bluetooth. So if I was parked I had to have the "key" in the on position (i.e drain the battery). AND there is no power option after you shut the key off (the Cruze and most GM products give you 10 mins after you turn the key off). Top it off that the 12 volt outlets do not provide power unless the car is running or the key is on and you can sense some of my frustration at the little things I missed after I purchased both the Genesis and the Elantra. Not sure what you drive now but just trying to point out some convenience features that Hyundai has left out.


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

I would like to test drive the Elantra too, too bad Hyundai does not carry the Elantra here, only the Accent, Sonata, i30, Genesis and Genesis Coupe.


----------



## CruzeSoCal (Feb 27, 2011)

2011 Hyundai Elantra vs 2011 Chevy Cruze Eco
I came very close to pulling the trigger on a 2011 Hyundai Elantra Limited. Until I test drove both Elantra and Cruze back to back. The Elantra will give you more bang for your buck, better MPG and better warranty, but the deal breaker for me was the highway test... The bottom floor of the Elantra seemed thin and I heard a lot of road noise and I just felt safer in the Cruze. The Cruze handled better IMO and was enough for me to put a down payment on a ECO model, waiting for it to be delivered.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Being picky....any other ......*

CruzeSoCal, are there_* other features/experiences*_ you encountered while doing the comparison driving tests that helped you decide to order the Cruze ECO? _*Congratulations*_ on your order....did you go with the A/T or the M/T?


----------



## CruzeSoCal (Feb 27, 2011)

jaygeo1 said:


> CruzeSoCal, are there_* other features/experiences*_ you encountered while doing the comparison driving tests that helped you decide to order the Cruze ECO? _*Congratulations*_ on your order....did you go with the A/T or the M/T?


I went with the A/T... I am just not a M/T person... wish I was for the extra MPG! 
I like the fact that Cruze had 10 airbags, compared to Elantra 6. I just felt more comfortable in the Cruze and wasn't bouncing around on the Highway, which I felt like in the Elantra.
I lucked out because I have local Chevy and Hyundai dealerships right across the street from each other, so I was able to test drive both within 30 minutes between... that way I was really able to compare better.

Supposed to be ready for pick up on Wednesday... So I will provide some more feedback then.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

If I bought a Hyundai or Kia I would feel so low rent.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Gritts said:


> If I bought a Hyundai or Kia I would feel so low rent.


The Kia and Hyundai are actually not low rent. My wife and I bought a Kia Sedona to help haul around 7 grandkids, and have been fairly impressed. Cruze LTZ is quite a ways up the fit and finish food chain though.


----------



## rbarrera (Feb 9, 2011)

It is fair to say that both cars have their plus and minuses. I could only wish that I could have test driven the Elantra 2011 before I made my purchase. However, the mating of the 1.4 Turbo with the 6 speed auto trans on the Cruze is fantastic. The overall ride is a fun dream. I have a Dodge Stratus that you really need to keep your foot on the gas to maintain 55-65 mph. In the Cruze you have to be light on the pedal so as to maintain its speed else you'll be speeding. I purchased the 1LT for under 17K and for once, in regards to new vehicles, I feel like I got my money's worth. GM really needed this car. I test drove the Sonata and even if pricing was comparable...I still be in the Cruze. It's that good to me.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Gritts said:


> If I bought a Hyundai or Kia I would feel so low rent.


The Hyundai brand is *not* the Hyundai of the 90's you are thinking about. They've had very good quality reviews on their recent line up as well as what they've done since the turn of the millennium. The Sonata 2.0T is a great car and the Kia Optima looks so bad ass in person. I only wish they offered it with the 3.8L from the Gen Coupe in a RWD format. 

Also has anyone seen the specs from their new Tau 5.0L V8? 429HP 376TQ. That's a few more ponies than the Mustang 302. Throw that in the Gen Coupe and you got a serious fighter on your hands.(Wishful thinking of course)


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

fastdriver said:


> Yep- almost 14,000 Cruzes sold in January! Way more than the Cobalt ever sold during the same time period!


I'm surprised they aren't selling more. I figured the Cruze would be leading in it's class in sales


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Elantra reviews continue.........C & D...*

" This all-aluminum DOHC engine with variable valve timing delivers 29 mpg city and 40 mpg highway, according to the EPA, trouncing everything in the class except the expected fuel-economy ratings from the fuel-sipping, low-volume versions of the Cruze and the 2012 Ford Focus. (_*We got 26 mpg, driving with very heavy feet; drivers with less fire under their butts*_ *should get better*.) Our Elantra hit 60 mph in 8.6 seconds and stopped from 70 mph in 172 feet, 0.3 second quicker and nine feet shorter than did a Cruze LTZ. 
The Elantra is not without faults, though. *The new engine makes the kind of high-pitched racket at high rpm that barges into your ear canals screaming, “Hey, I’m still an economy car!” And the Elantra’s ride is unnecessarily stiff and noisy.*
These are *shrill reminders* that, underneath all the dramatic bodywork and luxury-car equipment,* this Hyundai remains an economy car*, one with no shortage of strong competitors. These include the two new American-brand entries, both of which have more sophisticated NVH control and ride-and-handling attributes. But the Elantra sure is a looker. "

Here is the complete review:

2011 Hyundai Elantra Short Take Road Test: Hyundai Elantra Review ? Car and Driver


----------

